# Trumark BAT



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

As you all know I am a long supporter of all things Trumark. While I primarily shoot flat banded slingshots (A+, Saunders, Flatband, Homebrew ... etc) I still love to shoot the trumark stuff. This is a true American company that produces excellent slingshots. Every slingshot I own from them is awesome. However I am looking into buying the BAT. I like the idea of the flashlight. It makes for a great night shooter. Has anyone tried the bat?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> As you all know I am a long supporter of all things Trumark. While I primarily shoot flat banded slingshots (A+, Saunders, Flatband, Homebrew ... etc) I still love to shoot the trumark stuff. This is a true American company that produces excellent slingshots. Every slingshot I own from them is awesome. However I am looking into buying the BAT. I like the idea of the flashlight. It makes for a great night shooter. Has anyone tried the bat?


I've never owned or even shot one before but I'm afraid I've heard nothing but bad things about it - I personally wouldn't buy one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> As you all know I am a long supporter of all things Trumark. While I primarily shoot flat banded slingshots (A+, Saunders, Flatband, Homebrew ... etc) I still love to shoot the trumark stuff. This is a true American company that produces excellent slingshots. Every slingshot I own from them is awesome. However I am looking into buying the BAT. I like the idea of the flashlight. It makes for a great night shooter. Has anyone tried the bat?


I've never owned or even shot one before but I'm afraid I've heard nothing but bad things about it - I personally wouldn't buy one.
[/quote]

What were the band things you heard about it?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> As you all know I am a long supporter of all things Trumark. While I primarily shoot flat banded slingshots (A+, Saunders, Flatband, Homebrew ... etc) I still love to shoot the trumark stuff. This is a true American company that produces excellent slingshots. Every slingshot I own from them is awesome. However I am looking into buying the BAT. I like the idea of the flashlight. It makes for a great night shooter. Has anyone tried the bat?


I've never owned or even shot one before but I'm afraid I've heard nothing but bad things about it - I personally wouldn't buy one.
[/quote]

What were the band things you heard about it?
[/quote]

Apparently the structure of the frame isn't very strong and is prone to warping even with medium bands. If you want a manufactured slingshot I would always suggest a _Saunders_.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sam said:


> As you all know I am a long supporter of all things Trumark. While I primarily shoot flat banded slingshots (A+, Saunders, Flatband, Homebrew ... etc) I still love to shoot the trumark stuff. This is a true American company that produces excellent slingshots. Every slingshot I own from them is awesome. However I am looking into buying the BAT. I like the idea of the flashlight. It makes for a great night shooter. Has anyone tried the bat?


I've never owned or even shot one before but I'm afraid I've heard nothing but bad things about it - I personally wouldn't buy one.
[/quote]

What were the band things you heard about it?
[/quote]

Apparently the structure of the frame isn't very strong and is prone to warping even with medium bands. If you want a manufactured slingshot I would always suggest a _Saunders_.
[/quote]

Oh I already own many Saunders and Trumark products and support both companies. I think I will go ahead and buy a BAT anyway and do a full review here. I already know that for the money a Saunders Hawk is a better buy but ...


----------



## Shanghai-man (Oct 29, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> As you all know I am a long supporter of all things Trumark. While I primarily shoot flat banded slingshots (A+, Saunders, Flatband, Homebrew ... etc) I still love to shoot the trumark stuff. This is a true American company that produces excellent slingshots. Every slingshot I own from them is awesome. However I am looking into buying the BAT. I like the idea of the flashlight. It makes for a great night shooter. Has anyone tried the bat?


I've never owned or even shot one before but I'm afraid I've heard nothing but bad things about it - I personally wouldn't buy one.
[/quote]

What were the band things you heard about it?
[/quote]

Apparently the structure of the frame isn't very strong and is prone to warping even with medium bands. If you want a manufactured slingshot I would always suggest a _Saunders_.
[/quote]

Oh I already own many Saunders and Trumark products and support both companies. I think I will go ahead and buy a BAT anyway and do a full review here. I already know that for the money a Saunders Hawk is a better buy but ...
[/quote]

I have a "The Bat" and like it very much. Easy to shoot and accurate. There is an excellent review here:

http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2073

Go ahead and get one - its fun but is not intended as a 'heavy' frame job although it is strong.


----------

